# Forum and Inter-forum COD4 matches



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys it would be great to organise some forum 360 and PS3 COD4 matches

Perhaps people could post below as an expression of interest and say a time that would suit you best and we can sort something out.

Also if you know of some people on other forums who would like to challenge the car cleaning saddos  then inter forum matches are always fun:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

put me down

though wait for a week cos i dont have cod4 yet


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

im in but would have to be after 9 during the week or any time (within reason) over the weekend...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i set up 360 clan tag of DW. i'm on most night after 8


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

im looking for friends on ps3 please username is Goodfella31 
if anyone could add me be real greatfull cheers i already use clantag of DW just incase i ever spoted someone with the same lol


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any




ToLearn: PS3 Weekday ? Weekend ?


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any




ToLearn: Game name = Goodfella31 PS3 Weekday after 7pm Weekend Any


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be in mr brazo!

as long as im home (most nights  ) i just need reminding etc, or ill forget :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
ToLearn: Game name = Goodfella31 PS3 Weekday after 7pm Weekend Any
eshrules: 360 weekday, varies but from around 7pm+ weekend any


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

forgot to add i'm on nearly everyday including weekend nights, think i'm playing it a bit too much, i'm checking the corners when i walk into a room!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

panama said:


> forgot to add i'm on nearly everyday including weekend nights, think i'm playing it a bit too much, *i'm checking the corners when i walk into a room*!


All you have to do now is check the corners in the game and i wont be able to shoot you so much


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

x Xen0 x (xbox 360) feel free to add me.

I can play Monday / Tuesday after 8 ish


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

panama said:


> forgot to add i'm on nearly everyday including weekend nights, think i'm playing it a bit too much, i'm checking the corners when i walk into a room!


Ha ha ha :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

think I need a Xbox :lol:

edit: just saw the mac option, so might be up and running later today ....aaaaarrrggggghhhhhhhhh June 16th release date :wall:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Xbox HANDS down.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> All you have to do now is check the corners in the game and i wont be able to shoot you so much


meeeeeow. you'll get yours:lol: . i did saw you in half with the m60 the other day. so thats about 25-1 to you i think.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
ToLearn: Game name = Goodfella31 PS3 Weekday after 7pm Weekend Any
eshrules: 360 weekday, varies but from around 7pm+ weekend any
stonecold magic 9pm+


----------



## Tom_S4 (Apr 11, 2008)

Only just got this game recently but i'm interested to play it on Live plus meet some new people off the forum.

d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
ToLearn: Game name = Goodfella31 PS3 Weekday after 7pm Weekend Any
eshrules: 360 weekday, varies but from around 7pm+ weekend any
stonecold magic 9pm+
IndecisiveTom: 360 weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd be up for this, as long as my machine allows me to connect (I think I have the problem sorted, just need an opportunity to test it now)
d3m0n: 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
panama: 360 Weekday 8pm+ Weekend ?
Affection to Detail 360 Weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
ToLearn: Game name = Goodfella31 PS3 Weekday after 7pm Weekend Any
eshrules: 360 weekday, varies but from around 7pm+ weekend any
stonecold magic 9pm+
IndecisiveTom: 360 weekday 9pm+ Weekend Any
Madmoggy: PS3 weekdays 5pm to 7.30pm, most weekends, and any other time shes not watching sh1te on the tele


----------

